# Posting a pic



## spaldingaquatics (13 Jul 2008)

Hi

Could somebody please tell me how to post a pic on the forum? or give a link if it's already on here?

thanks
Adam


----------



## TDI-line (13 Jul 2008)

This is how i post pics.

First i transfer the pictures to Photobucket or Imageshack for hosting from my pc.

Then copy and paste the address of each picture into between the *img* link above. 

For example, i have hosted this picture to Photobucket.

The address is....

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a387/ ... C00262.jpg

But this will not become a picture until i have pressed the *img* button above, or you can just write the image code yourself, 

So this becomes....







 i have added stars so the picture is not displayed, so just ignore these.


----------



## spaldingaquatics (13 Jul 2008)

excellent thanks mate!  

I'll have a go with photobucket now, never used it before so this could be interesting! :?


----------



## spaldingaquatics (13 Jul 2008)

just testing


----------



## TDI-line (13 Jul 2008)

Yep, that works.


----------

